# ACCIDENTAL, (DEFINITELY OFF-LABEL), SANDPAPER DISC CLEANER!



## tomd

Thanks for the headsup, I think I'll try it.


----------



## wormil

I have a gummed disc so I will give this a try.


----------



## smitdog

Wow, great score! I hate throwing away those 12" discs, I'm definitely going to try this out!


----------



## Thewoodman2000

When I worked at a furniture resto place we used this material all the time. It is a great product!!!
now knowing there is another use for it is GREAT!!!

Thanks for sharing this TIP with all of us!!!


----------



## doubleDD

Very interesting. I will try this method.


----------



## jeffwedekind

Thanks guys.

I'm constantly gleaning great info from all you fellow lumber jocks. I'm just glad to finally get to contribute something useful.

Jeff


----------



## Magnum

That's good to know! Thanks!

Rick


----------



## UncleStumpy

Thanks Jeff. Now for the stupid question. Will other strippers work? O does it have to have the epoxy stripping component? Can't wait to give it a try - I hate to waste sandpaper!


----------

